# Where are they



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I have been trying to contact John and Wendy who were running a cafe/bar near Alvaiázere, I know there were there 6 weeks ago as I rented a place through them but now there's no reply to email or phone. Does anyone know if they are still there?


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been trying to contact John and Wendy who were running a cafe/bar near Alvaiázere, I know there were there 6 weeks ago as I rented a place through them but now there's no reply to email or phone. Does anyone know if they are still there?



Are you referring to Amigo's?



David


----------

